# VIP 222K won't internet connect



## Taylorcraft078 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am trying to get my VIP222 to connect via my home network so that I can avoid pulling a phone line. Setup is a Linksys WET-11 nework adapter on the 222 talking to my home router. Ports 80 and 443 are open on the router.

I get a valid IP and the router shows as DNS on the 222 but the 222 claims that it is not connected. The router shows the device on the network.

Any suggestions on how to troubleshoot this? What URL is the 222 trying to connect to?

Dave


----------

